# help id a bug.



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

My viv has been up and running for about a month or so.These little insects are about half the size of an adult temprate springtails,the adults are grey and the young are a blueish grey.The body looks like a springtail but they have two real short stubby antenna.Every leaf I look at with a magnifiying glass has several.Just hopeing they are safe to have.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Could be a Podura springtail. podura - Google Search


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, now, *that* is a cute bug


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks close,these seem to more flat.need to see if they jump.They are so small.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

look for the presence of furcula if you can. that will give you a definite ID as a springtail.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

send me some and Ill put them under the scope


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Doug,I just checked my water feature/pool and there is a bunch on the water surface.And they are jumping around on the water surface.Would the frogs eat these.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

if they're all over the water surface jumping around, then you got springtails. you should scoop some out of the water and try to culture them. yes the frogs will eat them


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

They are all over my viv there must be 10's of thousands of these.What do these springtails eat.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> They are all over my viv there must be 10's of thousands of these.What do these springtails eat.


They eat the decaying stuff in your viv; leaves, frog poo etc.

If you culture them, check out this thread. Lots of good info: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't have any frogs yet,I have 5 banded leaucs for this viv,and two azerus for another.They should be here May 1st.I have a 2.5 gallon tank handy,I might try cultureing these in it.I have added temperate springtails already in the big viv.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like Podura springtails. They like things even wetter than most springs do. Yes, your frogs will eat them. Yes, they will eat decaying matter in your vivs but you could also toss in some fruit or veggie scraps for them now and them.
All good posts.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Doug,I will try that.


----------

